# DFW Post Turkey Day Crawl



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

OK just a few slots left for our 10th annual Post Turkey Day Crawl ( Nov 25th). This is a day long event of free cigars, retailer discounts and a fabulous dinner and scotch tasting for only $65. Yall are welcome.


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Tonight I just found out we will be featuring the world debut of the 1869...a fabulous new smoke. So don't miss out.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Mowee, I'm disappointed that I'm going to miss this. We're going to see my wife's family in Omaha for Thanksgiving this year. I'm making the executive decision right now to be here next year, though.


----------



## croatanita (Sep 8, 2005)

croatan said:


> Mowee, I'm disappointed that I'm going to miss this. We're going to see my wife's family in Omaha for Thanksgiving this year. I'm making the executive decision right now to be here next year, though.


"Executive decision" huh? We'll see about that .... :r Seriously, sorry to miss the event, as it sounds like a great time. We will be there next year!


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

yeah it will be a blast. Especially with the special smokes we will be giving out!


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

croatanita said:


> "Executive decision" huh? We'll see about that .... :r Seriously, sorry to miss the event, as it sounds like a great time. We will be there next year!


How did I know that this would be coming.. :r


----------



## croatanita (Sep 8, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> How did I know that this would be coming.. :r


Teeheehee - sorry, couldn't help it.


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Nah, dont be sorry. This will go down as the funniest thing I saw or heard today. Definately put a smile on my face. Then I go to thinking what if I was married!?!?!?!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

cameroncouch02 said:


> How did I know that this would be coming.. :r


 I really enjoy wording things in just such a way as to get a slight (sometimes not so slight) rise out of her. I was laughing the whole time I was composing my reply


----------



## croatanita (Sep 8, 2005)

croatan said:


> I really enjoy wording things in just such a way as to get a slight (sometimes not so slight) rise out of her. I was laughing the whole time I was composing my reply


Croatan: pm sent.

:r Kidding, of course. What kind of a wife would I be if I didn't 'take the bait' and respond, thus making my favorite LLG feel like he's in charge?


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

croatan said:


> I really enjoy wording things in just such a way as to get a slight (sometimes not so slight) rise out of her. I was laughing the whole time I was composing my reply


You knew what was coming when writing. Either way, still funny. Hey, was it colder than dirt up there because it was in West Texas where there are no trees to stop the 30 mph wind.


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

teah well wait til tonight....gonna be cold even in Dallas.


----------

